# Triad Splitboard binders



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

never seen em in person, but they're legit. 

i watched the evolution of these over at sb.com - a user over there, rughty, "invented" them by originally welding voile slider plates into ride baseplates. they have been thru a few incarnations, i think he still might do customs if you have a pair of aluminum baseplate bindings you are in love with....

buy with confidence.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

To be honest, I think the Spark models get you closer to the board than the Triads do and have a stiffer platform. Maybe it's just me, but if I was going drop the coin on a pair of split binders, I would go with the Sparks. Will is really getting his shit dialed these days.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I have used the Triads but I swear by my sparks. It blew me away the amount of response I picked up just by getting a pair of sparks. I agree that Will has his shit dialed in and is a super good dude.


----------

